# Japanese Type 89 ACMG



## ozziammo (Jan 4, 2022)

Did the Type 89 ACMG in 7.7mm X 57mm SR caliber get used by the Japanese Navy aircraft or was this gun & caliber only used by Japanese Army air craft?


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 4, 2022)

You may find the answer in this if you can find a copy. I have one but it is all JPG files and needs collating.

OOOPPPS
Scrub that - it is all army stuff - nothing aviation

I will check my Indian Air Force docs when I get a chance


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 4, 2022)

Try these ones - have not read for years so cannot remember content of either.
Second is an extract from

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ozziammo (Jan 4, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Try these ones - have not read for years so cannot remember content of either.
> Second is an extract from
> View attachment 653643


Great info, thank you, but still no definitive answer. I am coming to the conclusion that both Army & Navy were very strict about keeping their guns & ammunition seperate from each other! No where have I found where type 89 guns firing 7.7mm X 57mm SR ammunition were used by the Japanese Navy. Regards Ozzi.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2022)

They were not compatible between IJA and IJN 
IJA: 7.7mm×58SR
IJN: 7.7mm×56R

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 4, 2022)

On an unrelated note: can anyone please post a picture of the IJN's 100-rd drum for the 20mm aerial cannon? Seems pretty illusive...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2022)

tomo pauk said:


> On an unrelated note: can anyone please post a picture of the IJN's 100-rd drum for the 20mm aerial cannon? Seems pretty illusive...


This Type99 20mm MG at the Yasukuni Shrine is said equipped with the 100rd drum.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 4, 2022)

Thank you

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2022)

Shinpachi, you rock!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 4, 2022)

It’s like almost like being able ask Jiro Horikoshi’s office directly for information with Shinpachi here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ozziammo (Jan 4, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> They were not compatible between IJA and IJN
> IJA: 7.7mm×58SR
> IJN: 7.7mm×56R


Thank you, yes I am aware that both guns & ammunition are not interchangeable.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

